# CLOSED Looking for private role play partner



## Hellhound (Nov 2, 2018)

Looking for a male rp partner. I have two female characters at the moment:
Artwork Gallery for WhiteHellhound -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Artwork Gallery for WhiteHellhound -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Still working on their profiles... I do have a male character, Sigil. But if I rp with him, he's gay as I don't really know how comfortable I'd be playing him straight... I can write stories but when it's with someone else... idk I feel awkward lol.

I like to use Discord. 

Topics...
sfw - open.
nsfw - not into the hard kinks. willing to explore some. Absolutely no vore, excessive weight gain, scat or pee...


----------



## Hellhound (Nov 12, 2018)

Looking for one more.


----------



## Damien Matthews (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm interested!


----------



## Hellhound (Nov 13, 2018)

Damien Matthews said:


> I'm interested!


Sending you a pm


----------



## silverwuffamute (Nov 14, 2018)

I’m curious


----------

